
Wisemonk – A slackbot to move discussions from Slack to Discourse - patient_hacker
https://medium.dgraph.io/wisemonk-a-slackbot-to-move-discussions-from-slack-to-discourse-22a53ddce78f#.rcn1wlv3p
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11908704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11908704)

